# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) >  ΕΓ/ΟΓ του Bell Island (Ferries of Bell Island - Newfoundland)

## Apostolos

Στο τελευταίο μου ταξίδι στον Καναδά, και συγκεκριμένα στο Newfoundland συνάντησα μερικά φέρυ τα οποία συνδέουν το Portugal Cove (κοντα στο Saint John) με το νησί της καμπάνας (Bell Island). Αισθητικά μπορώ να πω αδιάφορα αλλά και εντελώς παραμελημένα! 

1. FLANDERS 

FLANDERS (1).jpg FLANDERS (2).jpg FLANDERS (3).jpg

2.BEAUMONT HAMEL

BEAUMONT HUMEL (1).jpg BEAUMONT HUMEL (2).jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ακόμα ένα ασχημόπαπο το οποίο αν και δηλωμένο στο AIS ώς φορτηγό είδα αρκετούς επιβάτες πάνω του!

3. NORCON GALATEA

NORCON GALATEA (1).jpg NORCON GALATEA (2).jpg

Ας σημειώσουμε ότι αν και με προπελάκι ο Πλοίαρχος του πάντα έκανε μια ωραία δεξιά στροφή στον πόντο του terminal στο Bell Island!

----------


## pantelis2009

Σ' ευχαριστούμε Απόστολε που μας τα παρουσίασες. Όντως δεν σε κερδίζουν εμφανισιακά, δεν έχουν κάποια ωραία ναυπηγική γραμμή, είναι παραμελημένα και γενικά δεν σε εμπνέουν να ταξιδέψεις μαζί τους.

----------


## Apostolos

Πρέπει να τους στείλουμε μερικά αμφίδρομα μπας και μάθουν οι άνθρωποι. Αρχής γενομένης με το Ιθάκη έχουμε να εξάγουμε αρκετά (για να φτιάξουμε εμείς καινούργια και να χει και ο Παντελής δουλειά!)

----------


## pantelis2009

Να μπείτε λοιπόν στο αντίστοιχο δικό τους Nautilia (δεν ξέρω πως λέγεται) και να βάλετε link με αμφίπλωρα που έχουν πάει στη Χιλή και στην Κόστα Ρίκα για δούνε τη έχουμε .....και ποιος ξέρει τι μπορεί να γίνει. :Fat:

----------


## Apostolos

Παντελή 2 μήνες στον Καναδά κατάλαβα ότι εκει ο κόσμος ασχολιόταν μόνο με κυνήγι Μους, καφέ απο Tim Horton's, χάμπουργκερ απο McDonald's, αντε και καμια βόλτα με τα βλάχικά τεράστια αγροτικά τους... Απο θάλασσα και καράβια γιόκ! Ακόμα και το ψάρεμα απαγορεύεται στη θάλασσα (ερασιτεχνικό και μη) Αλλα και απο γυναίκες μαυρα χάλια. Ούτε καράβια, ούτε μάσα, ούτε γυναίκες, ούτε ψάρεμα! Δέν είναι μέρη για Ελληνες εκει!

----------


## pantelis2009

Αρε Ελλαδάρα με τα ωραία σου, γι' αυτό έρχονται στην Ελλάδα και τρελαίνονται, γιατί είναι κρυόκωλοι.  :Fat:

----------


## Takerman

> Παντελή 2 μήνες στον Καναδά κατάλαβα ότι εκει ο κόσμος ασχολιόταν μόνο με κυνήγι Μους, καφέ απο Tim Horton's, χάμπουργκερ απο McDonald's, αντε και καμια βόλτα με τα βλάχικά τεράστια αγροτικά τους... Απο θάλασσα και καράβια γιόκ! Ακόμα και το ψάρεμα απαγορεύεται στη θάλασσα (ερασιτεχνικό και μη) Αλλα και απο γυναίκες μαυρα χάλια. Ούτε καράβια, ούτε μάσα, ούτε γυναίκες, ούτε ψάρεμα! Δέν είναι μέρη για Ελληνες εκει!


Σε λάθος province πήγες Απόστολε   :Sour: . Οι ίδιοι οι Καναδοί τους θεωρούν τους πιο "βλάχους" του Καναδά. Τους αποκαλούν Newfies και έχουν βγάλει και ανέκδοτα γι'αυτούς.

----------

